# Finding studs in a lath and plaster wall



## Oilerz (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there any stud finder or something similar, that would locate studs in a lath and plaster wall?

Thanks.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

First option: http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/6R328
(You may have to click on this a few times, for the image/link to show up)

Second option: 
This is where you need to go backwards in technology. 

New stud finders will not work on plaster and lathing walls, as you already know. So, what you need is an old fashioned magnetic stud finder.
The kind that has a magnet that sits on a pivot and stands up when it finds a nail. 
The reason being that the lathing is attached to the studs with nails. 

Good Luck (with option 2)


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I like option #1:clap:


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Jan 20, 2008)

*I think I'm going to have this Problem*

Yeah plaster and Lathe. That sounds like me for sure :thumbsup: This was going to be a "Future" Question for sure.....


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

Rehabber said:


> I like option #1:clap:


Ya, that AWBC always has the right answers.:wink:


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbup: Off course that would be the 15#r right?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can use the outlets and switches as guidelines. They are face nailed to the stud. Once you find one or two the others will generally be 16" on center. You can also use your knuckle and knock on the wall. The pitch between a stud is lower then when you get to the stud.
A decent tool is the "wizard". It detects metal in boards before you put it through a planer or jointer. It's sort of like those wands they have when you go through security.
Ron


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

i use a 4" long super strong rare earth magnet to find the nails in the studs. purchased from ebay cheap.

also the switches and recepticals as guidelines will give you a clue as previously posted.

Knucklez


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Some old houses with lathe and plaster walls have studs on 24" centers, so drill very small pilot holes when you find the right sound to be for sure...16" or 24" centers. 
Good Luck!
Mike


----------

